
Why getting back to the moon is so damn hard - rbanffy
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/610720/why-getting-back-to-the-moon-is-so-damn-hard/
======
SiempreViernes
To save you the trouble, the reason is

> [an] abnormal market structure removed the means to build the supply chain
> needed to support continual transportation of equipment, materials, and
> people to the moon.

Make of that what you will, you will find no other reason in the text.

